# Growling for fun/excitement



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

In all the dogs I've known and watching everyone's videos, I've never seen one that does what Leah does. I will try and get a video sometime, but she growls when excited. 

I am just guessing that because she was never played with, she has no idea how to respond to excitement that is pleasurable. So when it's dinner time or someone comes in the door, she is bouncing up and down and growling. To a stranger it likely sounds mean, but it's not. She doesn't bark, howl, yip or whine at these times, just growls.

How common is this?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam makes a growly noise too quite often... its not even just when he's excited, he'll do it to get my attention or if i'm rubbing his belly, or just makes the noise for no reason lol (like he'll be laying on his dog bed just hanging out, making groaning and whining noises... very odd) he's a very vocal dog. he also does a weird whiney noise quite often (although less now that Dillon has been here) which i believe he mostly did to get attention too...


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Patsy does that too. EVERY time we walk, she is great to the corner down the street from our house. Then, for the next block she grabs her leash, jumps up and down and growls, and generally acts like she is going crazy. After that one block, she calms down, goes to the heel and is the perfect lady the rest of the walk, which is about another mile and a half. But for that one block, she looks crazy and sounds awful. I have had people cross the street because she sounds so awful, and one evening a woman actually screamed while she was still 100 feet away and said "Please, keep her away, sir"! 

We Have talked about a doing a video too. I am sure that when people drive by and see her during that one block, they are thinking "that poor man. Look at how crazy his dog is!" I just chalk it up to youthful enthusiasm. She sure seems happy doing it!:wavey:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll try to get a video of Faith playing with DH - you can not believe the growling that goes on!


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

Moose growls and smacks his teeth together and makes the meanest face when he wants something, usually attention or food. He's not being mean, just his way of getting attention.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

She's talking to you!! Cute!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty, I've got one who does the same thing. When I get out the leash and go to put his collar on, he has to do some circuits of the house and growl/warble/some deep throated noise before he'll be caught to put his collar on. For Finn, I think it's a release of the exciting anticipation of an outing, but it surely is weird. He had no play experience for the first three years, so maybe he and Leah are quirky in the same way!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, that does sound right. She really has no experience of vocalizing, although she does bark at strange cars or someone at the door. Then she is afraid to meet them. But she's improving in that respect. It's just odd to hear her carry on like that for food or to go potty. I tried to get a video tonight and being perverse as animals are, she never made a sound.

Nikki on the other hand has not made a sound yet excep the growling/snarling the night they got into it over a piece of rawhide stick. They had another set to last weekend when Nikki crowded into Leah's dinner bowl before I filled hers. But the good news was that Leah came out of it much better and didn't slink around like she was going to be torn limb from limb.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

MaeMae does this throaty growl thing, sounds like she's really trying to talk, lol 

Maybe she's saying thank you momma for letting her experience all these happy exciting things


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Both of the dogs at my parents do this! They do it so often, I thought it was completely normal for all goldens! When I used to come home from work or school, I'd get their day story in growls. I love it! Charlie growls and barks at everything when he's excited, but I'm gonna give him some time to grow out of it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie growls and also does this snap, snap , snap thing.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Well the little chit wouldn't do it this morning. This was my attempt to tape the sound and all I got was her version of Break dancing. Or Break Fast dancing.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, not sure if you were still interested or not, but i did get one of her growling a bit (with some Wookie thrown in) at daddy for stealing her toy - 



she got the toy after a bit, then i was mean and made her wear it on her head for a bit


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

rofl...that was too funny. I'd growl at you too if you made me wear that.

Leah doesn't throw any barks in though. Hers is all throaty growls. She's a hoot when she thinks it's dinner time and she's usually right too. Makes me wonder if she can tell time


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Love the videos. I'll try to get one of Delilah doing her happy growl for you all.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well my Bentley growls/moans, maybe it is more of moan...anyway, he will put a toy in his mouth when he gets excited and will moan very loudly. He usually does this when we come home from work. It does sound a little mean, but we know it isn't, he is being playful.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Carraig, we call what Leah did in the video the Desi Dinner Dance at my house. She gets so excited when it's time to eat. Don't they just make us laugh every day?


----------

